# Saw this on Twitter



## BoboVA (9/1/20)

Vegan, plant based, organic alternative to help teens stop vaping and teach economics at the same time. Couldn't post the pic or to dumb to know how, a picture of a lit cigarette.



Bob

Reactions: Funny 8


----------

